

Ask HN: Is a CDN hosted version of SubtlePatterns.com useful to anyone? - frankel0

As a quick weekend project I made backgroundhost.com.  I am just wondering if anyone has any feedback or if they think it might be useful.
======
eudoxus
I'd use it, so long as it wouldnt have a long ugly url, something simple,
similar to placehold.it/300x300, where the 300x300 indicates the size of the
placeholder img.

~~~
frankel0
I thought about that. The only reason I didn't do that was that I didn't want
too many DNS paths in the way. I'm sure that can be worked around though and I
will work on adding that.

~~~
frankel0
Of course, if backgroundhost.com/{slug} is OK then this wouldn't be an issue.
I could use a shorter domain name too as long as it makes sense since it is
CNAMEd to the CDN anyways.

